# Website Design - Requesting Feedback/Opinions



## graecyn (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey folks!

So, since I haven't had a professional website in a little over a year now, I thought it was time I'd built another one. This time, however, I'd like to make photography the focus point for the "main page". I'm still not charging for photos but all things considered, I'd like to get some feedback on the design itself to determine what you feel it may be lacking. I've browsed many photography websites in the past, but I'm curious to know what you (as photographers) feel has "worked best" in your own personal websites and portfolios. Is there anything I could add that you find your own customers seeking often? 

Feedback appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

I happen to like this kind of format a lot, but my knee jerk reaction is that it is not sophisticated. I'm not sure I can describe it but to say that the subliminal impression of the word 'little' leaves me feeling conflicted when I see the images that appear to me to be talented. I'd also minimize the prominence of the facebook, etc. logos. You look like you are advertizing their brands and not yours.

When are you going live?


----------



## graecyn (Feb 24, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I happen to like this kind of format a lot, but my knee jerk reaction is that it is not sophisticated. I'm not sure I can describe it but to say that the subliminal impression of the word 'little' leaves me feeling conflicted when I see the images that appear to me to be talented. I'd also minimize the prominence of the facebook, etc. logos. You look like you are advertizing their brands and not yours.
> 
> When are you going live?



Yeah to be honest, my knee jerk reaction is that the site's too "feminine". LOL! The real dilemma I'm having is that the site will cover 3 aspects of my life - Web Design, Graphic Design and Photography. Perhaps in the end it'll just be better to break the Photography part off to its own website instead of trying to incorporate it into the other 2.

I'm not really sure about a live date. To be honest, I've been toying with this design for the better part of the last year and STILL have not begun coding it... so who knows! I may try to work on at least the GD and WD parts this weekend though.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

I think you are off to a great start and I think I'd enjoy seeing more of your work as you develop it! I don't think there is anyhting wrong with the segments of your shop, so I don't think you should bail on that aspect of the integration of all of the arms that inter-relate and support each other as you continue to develop your brand website.


----------



## graecyn (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks!

Looking at it with a slightly more critical eye... I won't lie. This is my style - feminine, girlie, bright vibrant colors, clean... I feel like with photography that would lock me into a specialization of maternity and child photography (because I kind of think that this style suits that type of photography). Possibly engagements and weddings. Which I don't think I'd mind, to be honest. But... we shall see. I guess I'll just have to see what kind of feedback I get from clients haha.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

That's fine....I like the page....maybe just give YOUR brand more prominance of scale than the facebook, etc blocks...and maybe that's all it needs for balance?


----------



## IByte (Feb 24, 2012)

I like the layout, but if I was looking at this site on a sunny day outside the white would be too much glare for my eyes.  Most galleries I browse through have a darker backgrounds that "draws" the client's eyes to their portfolio, it will be easier on their eyes, and will give most of your photos will "pop out".  Bear in mind I don't do design per say I'm more the coder, behind the scenes if you will lol.  Check your CSS(cascading style sheet)  look for backgrounds and use FFFFFFF or different hexdecimal codes to experiment with the colors.  with that said I'm still looking at the rest of your site, so far so good.  Oh I forgot, Google for color wheels to test out different color themes


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 24, 2012)

I really like it. My first reaction? Kids birthday party.


----------



## IByte (Feb 24, 2012)

graecyn said:
			
		

> Hey folks!
> 
> So, since I haven't had a professional website in a little over a year now, I thought it was time I'd built another one. This time, however, I'd like to make photography the focus point for the "main page". I'm still not charging for photos but all things considered, I'd like to get some feedback on the design itself to determine what you feel it may be lacking. I've browsed many photography websites in the past, but I'm curious to know what you (as photographers) feel has "worked best" in your own personal websites and portfolios. Is there anything I could add that you find your own customers seeking often?
> 
> Feedback appreciated! Thanks.




Is your market towards children or general events, just curious?


----------



## graecyn (Feb 24, 2012)

IByte said:


> graecyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well - I haven't really decided what I'd like my niche market to be. But I tend to be drawn more towards situations where children, mothers, and love is involved, so that's probably where I'll end up when I do decide what to focus on. Even though I do enjoy photographing other things (objects and food mostly being the "other things"), if I had to choose them over the other, I'd choose the former.


----------



## graecyn (Feb 24, 2012)

Oop, sorry! I meant I'd choose the former. My god, my head is not on straight tonight!


----------



## IByte (Feb 24, 2012)

graecyn said:
			
		

> Oop, sorry! I meant I'd choose the former. My god, my head is not on straight tonight!



Lol no problem also if you don't have one already, I recommend you register for Linkedin, much better than Facebook IMO.


----------

